# [Verkaufe] Drakensang Platinum Edition -NEU- incl. Phileassons Geheimnis



## bundesgerd (8. Februar 2012)

Das Spiel sollte eigentlich ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für  unseren Jüngsten sein. Leider hatte mein Schwager diesselbe Geschenkidee  und kam uns zuvor...
Desshalb bieten wir unser "Geschenk" hier zum Kauf an, da eine Rückgabe mangels Quittung nicht möglich ist...
 Kaufpreis inc. Versandkosten: 19€

Die Spielesammlung beinhaltet alle Drakensang-Spiele:

-Drakensang 
-Drakensang: am Fluss der Zeit 
-Drakensang: Phileassons Geheimnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

